# A Little K2 Porn



## Cuechick

Well my K2 was just causally leaning against a post on my porch around noon, my UPS Driver not even bothering
for a signature...! At least it was not thrown like they sometimes do!









I gave this one a little retro feel...









With my lovely Borsa Bella Kindle Case, still waiting for my cover.









So thin, Paris Hilton is jealous!









I just love this case!

©rossignolfoto
please do use or post pictures without permission.


----------



## luvmy4brats

As always, beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks!


----------



## scrappergirl

I love the bag, I ordered one also should be here soon.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Beautiful pictures, Octochick!!! Mine are not going to be NEARLY as good and I struggled to figure out where to post them, but here are pics with my k2 in it's amazon cover inside the borsobella kindle bag inside the larger book bag...


----------



## Sweety18

pawlaw said:


> Beautiful pictures, Octochick!!! Mine are not going to be NEARLY as good and I struggled to figure out where to post them, but here are pics with my k2 in it's amazon cover inside the borsobella kindle bag inside the larger book bag...


That bag looks real nice pawlaw


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Sweety18 said:


> That bag looks real nice pawlaw


Thank you bunches ;0)


----------



## Cuechick

I love both your bags too! Love the polk dot trim.


----------



## Suzanne

Wow, so nice! One could spend a tidy sum accessorizing their K.


----------



## Cuechick

Suzanne said:


> Wow, so nice! One could spend a tidy sum accessorizing their K.


Trust me, I have!


----------

